# My car's google images are very old.



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

If I look up my home in Google's street view, it sees my Tesla. But in my car, when I'm near or at my home, it still shows the Subaru that I traded to Tesla in October of '18. I thought our cars were supposed to get updates, but mine is clearly using images from over two years ago. How do I get it updated?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sterickson said:


> If I look up my home in Google's street view, it sees my Tesla. But in my car, when I'm near or at my home, it still shows the Subaru that I traded to Tesla in October of '18. I thought our cars were supposed to get updates, but mine is clearly using images from over two years ago. How do I get it updated?


Are you comparing "Street view" to "Satellite images"? I assume so, since Teslas don't have street view.

If the satellite image differs, it just means that Google hasn't updated their satellite imagery at your house as recently as they've updated the street view imagery.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

sterickson said:


> If I look up my home in Google's street view, it sees my Tesla. But in my car, when I'm near or at my home, it still shows the Subaru that I traded to Tesla in October of '18. I thought our cars were supposed to get updates, but mine is clearly using images from over two years ago. How do I get it updated?


Go Leopards!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

From looking at Google Street View myself from time to time, at least around here they get streetview photos and then never renew it unless it's along the way of someplace else they need to map.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> Are you comparing "Street view" to "Satellite images"? I assume so, since Teslas don't have street view.
> 
> If the satellite image differs, it just means that Google hasn't updated their satellite imagery at your house as recently as they've updated the street view imagery.


Silly me, I assumed they were something that was kept in sync.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> From looking at Google Street View myself from time to time, at least around here they get streetview photos and then never renew it unless it's along the way of someplace else they need to map.


Yeah, it's really weird. 


sterickson said:


> Silly me, I assumed they were something that was kept in sync.


Nope, it's totally random.

In VA, I lived in a subdivision that was 31 years old when I moved in. Despite that, and despite the main street just a few hundred yards over, my street did not have Google street view.

Finally, the week I was moving, I had taken off work to help pack and get ready. I was in the driveway washing my car and I saw the Google street view vehicle cruising down the street, camera rotating. I stood by the end of the car facing the car to make sure it got a good shot of me, lol. About a month later, boom, street view was FINALLY active, and there I was, face blurred out. For about a year! For some reason, even though they had never done Street view in the neighborhood for years, and even though it was a mature subdivision that hadn't changed whatsoever, Google decided to RE-DO the street view on my old street! And then they did it AGAIN! So now my old house sits there with the new owner's car out front, and a basketball hoop I never had. TOTALLY weird.

Contast to where I moved in TX. I moved to a part of the Woodlands still under construction. Google street view STILL shows the street with about 20% houses, the remainder vacant lots, even though the area is now completely built out. And there it has remained, nearly a decade later.

WEIRD.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

no no, you may have a point, let us know your address and we can check this out for you.

oh - and @garsh - there is a street view in teslas - it is that big wide view above the dash


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

sterickson said:


> If I look up my home in Google's street view, it sees my Tesla. But in my car, when I'm near or at my home, it still shows the Subaru that I traded to Tesla in October of '18. I thought our cars were supposed to get updates, but mine is clearly using images from over two years ago. How do I get it updated?


If I go to Google Maps, my street view is 10 years old and I live in a city. The area got developed over 4 years ago with new homes and still nothing updated. Apple Maps shows my new neighborhood. I'm not sure if the car would be more updated than accessing on a PC. It's probably the same imagery from their servers.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Just after getting married I lost my job. Next day I start with my new father-in-law who was a tiler and mason. I am an IT specialist and manager - it was a change for sure but I got to know him very well until I got a new IT job 10 months later. 

We lost him a few years back, but if I look at the right date for a house on which we were working, I can still enjoy a shot of me and him working together.


----------

